# Fall from molt



## Chambord (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello everyone, I guess this is just another post to warn against the dangers of failed molts... One of my three Rhombodera basalis, I think L5/L6, was molting the other day. Plummeted to the bottom of a tiny deli cup about 5 inches tall. Ended up being mangled and had to be euthanized. Lost two legs, one in the back left and the other on the front right. Didn't get a chance to shed the exuvium on her raptorial claws. Make sure to supply plenty of those anchor points, and keep it humid for sure.


----------

